# Some of my wildlife photography



## Erik McCormick (Feb 27, 2011)

Besides having the opportunity to shoot beautiful models, my main passion in photography is seeking and finding different species of reptiles and amphibians in the wild...particularly snakes.  Towards the end of summer in 2010, I had the opportunity to hit southwest NM and southwest AZ in search of some rare snakes and other animals.  We had some good luck and were able to photograph animals in their natural environment:

1. Canyon Treefrog






2. Western Twinspotted Rattlesnake





3.





4. Sonoran Coral Snake





5. Arizona Ridgenosed Rattlesnake





6. Arizona Black Rattlesnake





7. Reticulated Gila Monster





8. Northern Green Ratsnake





9. New Mexico Ridgenosed Rattlesnake (considered the rarest rattlesnake in the USA)





10. Desert Striped Whipsnake






Off to Florida in a few weeks to see what wildlife I can find down there...


----------



## rub (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.  I think 1, 5, 8, 9, and 10 are the strongest. The composition and DOF control seem much better.  As for 10, I love it, hate it and cant stop looking at it all at the same time!  Wish the entire face was in focus, then again, it might make me have a heart attack...

Kristal


----------



## Polina Rabtseva (Feb 27, 2011)

nice shoots


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, both my daughter and I love the last photo! Such shallow DOV and the focus sooo right!


----------



## tmartin2347 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great photos, I love reptile photos.


----------



## KAikens318 (Feb 27, 2011)

I love shooting wildlife and I am okay with snakes, but I will be damned before I EVER get close enough to get a shot of one. LOL. I commend your bravery. That black rattler looks NASTY. F that! Haha. Great shots!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 28, 2011)

These are top notch...especially for wild captures.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 28, 2011)

8, 9 and 10 are brilliant.


----------



## joelackey92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice. The black rattler is a beauty.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 14, 2011)

I am digging that purple tongue on the Black Rattler. 

You know it never looks like anything is alive out in the desert but you got a real great collection of wildlife.


----------



## Davor (Mar 14, 2011)

These are really nice, although i think these thinks are creepy the captures are beautiful.


----------



## raryke (Mar 22, 2011)

Im loving the last photo for sure


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 22, 2011)

great shots, very impressive you found all those guys!


----------



## rosiemartin (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow they are looking very real


----------



## C C (Mar 28, 2011)

These pictures are absolutely amazing. I hope to one day find a job or the ability to take pictures of animals.


----------



## vitor (Apr 9, 2011)

I like 6, 9 and 10.  I'm hoping you shot most of those at 500mm +.  I sure wouldn't want to get closer to my "subjects" than that.


----------

